# Mitchell 302 drag washers



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I purchased a mitchell 302 and want to start upgrading it. I was wondering if anyone had drag washers and how much they're asking for them. Thanks!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

OceanMaster has them

I would bet that Pompano Joe, Cajun Creationz, and Squidder would have them as well...

All are well known on here for Mitchell mods and goodies.


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

How much are they asking?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you are local its free...


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm not local. I live in Georgia


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

PM me your address and I will send you some.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I forgot to mail them today. They will be mailed Monday..


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you so much again sir


----------



## jpo73 (Jul 22, 2014)

I could use 3 sets of drag washers...what would that run me?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Just PM me for the 6-155 drag washers and I will get them mailed to you. 

Keith


----------



## jpo73 (Jul 22, 2014)

PM sent! Thank you!


----------

